# Emulsion lift from a few months ago



## Ambrosia (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's a lift I did a few months ago.

I originally took the photo on slides and used my slide printer to transfer it to polaroid 690 film.  

Transferred to Arches 140lb hot press water color paper.


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 30, 2004)

is this image showing up for everyone?

my power was out and then internet was down for about 5 hours yesterday (my web server is at home), so I wanted to make sure it was working again and not just showing up for me because it was cached.

Also, I wanted to make sure before I start posting more pix that it's working alright.


----------



## terri (Sep 30, 2004)

Power out again?   You must be getting frustrated!    :? 

Image shows up fine, btw.   What is it??


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 30, 2004)

it wasn't out again, but the internet went down again.  :/

It's a dried/dead palm frond/leave.


----------



## ferny (Oct 1, 2004)

I really do like that. And thank you for telling us what it is! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks!  Sometimes I like to get a little abstract.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 1, 2004)

I have no idea how you get your lifts so perfect :shock:


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks!

My image transfers don't work out quite as good as my emulsion lifts, unfortunately.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 1, 2004)

Neither do mine so its okay :LOL:


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 2, 2004)

I think I might practice a bit this weekend, though.


----------

